

Ask HN: Launched. #1 app in my category. Now what? - andreyvit

I've launched 2 days ago and it's going (and feels) great, and users are loving it. However no major blogs have really picked up the story yet (some of the friendlier ones have already run a story on my app within the last 2-3 months), which is a big downturn. The traffic will soon fade away, and the top-10 effect on the Mac App Store is probably not that significant. I continue trying to get blogs to cover me, but is there anything else I can do to help long-term success?
======
ig1
patio11 has written extensively about his experience promoting and selling
software apps, I'd recommend reading through his blogs.

~~~
andreyvit
I've read all his stories that made it to HN homepage, but thanks for
reminding me. Exploring his blog now.

------
tylerwl
What's your app?

~~~
andreyvit
LiveReload.

~~~
latchkey
I've made sure to tell all my friends about it. Gladly paid the tiny $10
(would have paid $50) and also wrote a glowing review for you on the app
store. _LOVE THIS APP_.

I think one of the bits of hesitation for people to start using the
application is how it will fit into an existing build system.

I personally don't use any of the neato 'compiler' features because I already
have that setup with my IDE.

Also, I tend to be on the bleeding edge of the various compilers
(Less/CoffeeScript), so I'd never use your app for the build step since I
can't be assured that your version is the same version that I'm using.

Really, the only feature that is important to me is the live reload aspect.

Maybe one way that you can get more people interested in your application is
to put a bit more focus on the live reloading. Show them how just pointing the
app at the 'htdocs' folder and adding some JavaScript to the page is all it
takes.

------
ohgodthecat
Can I ask since you've given the name of your app: why does it "work with a
great many [text editors]..." instead of all text editors?

~~~
andreyvit
That is referring to the “jump to error line” functionality, which is editor-
specific. I should make that more clear.

